# Santa Needs some help with a little boy



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Please see general Archery Section Out in Oregon there is a eight year old archer named Ira Daniel, who lives with his single Mom in Ontario, Oregon.


Mom has not been paid from her Interline Truck Dispatching job for many weeks and has a new employer but her commissions will not come until way after Christmas. So Ira is facing a bleak grim Christmas with no toys.


Ira is big for his age Size 12 ants, 10/12 shirts & Sweaters and size 5/6 shoes and boots


If any one has outgrown Boy's clothing or would like to send along a used game or any toys,trucks for a 8 year old boy Santa would appreciate it


Ira loves to hunt rabbits & gophers with his bow and loves camo but it impossible to find small camo clothing out west.
His address is


Ira Daniel
393 Tuttle drive,
Ontario OR 97914 USA


Please Christmas gift wrap for Mrs. Santa so she can put the toy under the tree and a card from Santa would be best


Red Dot & I have send some school clothing but we dont know what boys would like at age 8


Any ladies that have questions can call Red Dot at 985 886 9303


Please help this young man and make his Christmas Bright 
Thanks & God Bless you all
RED DOT & Tink


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Tink, I think this elf can come up with something.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Water Dragon elf


Anything and I mean anything will be most welcome in their little Home


Thanks Miss Water E  lf


TINK


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Bright Christmas*

Red Dot and Tink, thats a great thing you guys are doing for Ira. I will surely find him something nice to put under his tree.
Just want to let you and Red Dot know how much I enjoyed hunting with you. I hope I can do it again next year.

turtle girl, Shirby


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Merry Christmas*

Shirby

Thanks for the kind words I am picking up a CD I had made of the ladies hunt and the pix of the Lodge & firepalces etc. They turned out Super too!


I Need to mail it out to the ladies


Can you help round up names & address of the ladies?

I will mail them from Bush ASAP

Pleasure to meet you and the group and hope to cut your trailagain soon 



Could you send Ira a turtle or two?

Best TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Shirby*

I got the CDs today of the ladies hunt PM me your mailing address They are great & funny too TINK


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

See update on Bowhunting section 
Thanks Ladies & Moms


Red Dot


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Upate on Ira's stolen dog is posted on Bowhunter Section


SANTA


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Thanks to all who are helping


Thanks TINK


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

Hey Tink,
I sent out the items I told you about and I also included a camo shirt he should be able to wear now.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Thanks Dragon Lady*

NANCY 

Thanks so much- 

Can you imagine his eyes on Christmas when he sees the many gifts from you good folks?
You are so sweet!!! 
Thanks super Lady 


Fire Guy, a Fireman in Alaska send Ira a letter from Santa mentioning his dog & new school plus a very large amount of $$$$$$$$$ & Post marked from the North Pole Alaska!!!!
God Bless you all 

Thanks

TINK


----------



## Shirby Evans (Jul 28, 2004)

*Ira's Christmas*

Tink and Red Dot
Just wanted to let you know that I got Ira's gifts in the mail today, also a little something for the mom. I would love to see his face on Christmas morning. Did you get the addreses I sent to you and if you didn't please e-mail me at [email protected]. I'm still hunting for the wall hanger but haven't got him yet. Good hunting to you both and have a Merry Christmas.
turtle girl, Shirby


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Shirby. This little boy will have a wonderful Christmas this year. Thanks to you and every one on AT. Otherwise he wouldn't have had a Christmas at all. Every kid deserves to have at least one great Christmas when they are young.
Thanks again.....................Red Dot


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*God Bless You*

Hi Shirby


Red Dot is sending out the CD in the AM Thanks for sending Ira the presents


You are a real sweet person and Ira & His Mom will be excited & thrilled & surpised.

God Bless you Super lady TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Some of Ira's present have arrived TG*

Ira's Mom has some of your cards & gifts  


Please go to Bowhuntign to see if your card or package has arrived Ira is very excited,a s there was No $$$ in the House for Christmas.


God Bless all you wonderful people

I had sent some camera to Ira this summer his shoot pix are on them but Mom didn't have the cash to have them developed.


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Ira's cable TV has been turned back on and he is mystified on why he getting all these boxes and cards he so excited and is bouncing off the walls.

Thanks to all the ladies that have helped.


God Bless You

SANTA


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Ira's Christmas was his best ever!*

Thanks to the wonderful people who helped make Ira Daniel's Christmas the best ever


The first thing he told me was that he Got new shoes!


Normally kids don't get excited about getting clothing.

Thanks read about it on the Bowhunter's Page on AT


Thanks TINK


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*Santa Tink,*

Now I think this last Pic of you was the best of all. Thanks for the up dates on Ira.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Ira is excited*

Ira is still excited about Christmas

he was thrilled and still on cloud nine

he got camo and toys & arrows and boots and caps and videos and lot of cool stuff Alien Attack & Hot Wheels & Spider man stuff too....


Santa send him a letter from the North Pole with a Ton of money in it

honest!!!

IRA got a release and shot till he got too cold on Christmas day!  

he wanted me to thank all of you




he Had too many present for Santa sleigh so fed UP & UPS & USPO helped deliver all of Santa's gifts to IRA


Thanks to you wonderful ladies at AT TINK


----------



## D_Hunter (Sep 1, 2004)

*Great pic Tink*

Tink...I have a question about that pic of you and the bow....

Is this what santa does in the off season?? I always wondered to the raindeer after they are retired.


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*D-Hunter*

D...Santa shoots in his "off" season as much as possible. He does shoot a Concept bow though. The reindeer are safe in a field awaiting next Christmas.....getting fat and lazy like Santa!!!!
We just got back from Indy (ATA Convention) and the Dallas Safari convention. They were both wonderful. We met a lot of the AT members and really enjoyed talking with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Red Dot and Tink I know that yall are going to have a special place in Heaven for what yall have done for this mother and her son. As I sat here reading all the posts I had tears of Joy swell up in my eyes and of sorrow for not seeing this thread b4 now. It is things like this I have to Thank the good Lord for. Alot of us never think about how well we have it as opposed to others. I am proud to say that I am a part of a GREAT group of People such as AT that think of others before they think of themselves. I just want to say God Bless You all and I know that your rewards are going to be great for your sacrifice.
And I wish I would have found this thread sooner so that I may have been a part of making this Christmas something that they will never forget because of you all.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Hi Ray*

Hi Ray. 

This is one of the things that Tink and I do.....is to help children when we know they are in need.
Ira has a birthday coming up on Jan. 26th. If you feel you would like to send him something his address is:

Ira Daniel
393 Tuttle Drive
Onterio, Oregon 97914

He is only 7 years old but he is a big boy. (will be 8 on Jan. 26th) 49 inches tall and weighs 85 lb. Wears size 10 pants and 12 to 14 shirt. Loves camo and anything to do with the bow and shooting.
Sincerely, 
Red Dot


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

*Ira and His Mother*

Our local club hosted a 3D shoot today and this young man and his mother drove approx. 100 miles to support our club. I asked if I could take a picture for all of his friends to see on AT. He said it was fine but not take too long, he wanted to shoot! I was supposed to get this photo to his mom for her to post here, I failed to get her e-mail address. Thanks to all who did so very much for thesefolks.


----------



## Red Dot (Aug 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

Gene, thanks for posting this pix. Very clear. Isn't Ira a beautiful child????
Ira, is that some of your new things Santa and his helpers brought to you for Christmas? Just hang in there and you will be big enough to fill those things out in no time!!!! We love you.-
Take care of Mom and Katie and give them lots of love.
Study hard in school, soon it will be summertime and time to go hog hunting!!!!


----------

